# [SOLVED] Replaced Intel D945GCPE cmos battery. Now PC won't boot.



## lmali92 (Oct 12, 2012)

I went through a lot of tsf as well as lot of other forums' posts, none could help me.
This started months ago, everytime I used to start my PC, the time in it used to resume from when I last shut the pc down.
Recently the battery died I suppose and time used to reset to 2005 everytime I rebooted the pc.
I also started getting the cmos checksum error and cmos battery error here

2 days ago I got a new CR2032 3v battery and tried to replace it.
Since I replaced the battery the pc has stopped booting. With old battery, without any battery, both not making the pc boot.

Additional things I tried: boot without gpu, unplug n re plugged all connections inside the cabinet.

Need an asap solution please!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Replaced Intel D945GCPE cmos battery. Now PC won't boot.*

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

Was the PC shut down and the power cord unplugged from the CPU when you were working inside the case?


----------



## lmali92 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Replaced Intel D945GCPE cmos battery. Now PC won't boot.*



Tyree said:


> PC Specs?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
> 
> Was the PC shut down and the power cord unplugged from the CPU when you were working inside the case?


Sorry I thought specs may not be needed here
Custom built:
Intel D945GCPE motherboard
2gb ram single stick
Core 2 Duo 2.66ghz processor
1 1TB hard disk - holds windows(c drive) 
1 250GB hard disk
Nvidia GeForce GTS 250 GPU
Standard 200-300 watt PSU - Brand:Circle(same as the cabinet, came with it)

I had powered the cpu off but didn't unplug while replacing the battery


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Replaced Intel D945GCPE cmos battery. Now PC won't boot.*

It is possible the new battery is defective but not likely.
Are there any signs of life (lights flashing-fans spinning- etc.) when you attempt to boot?
Check all the connections and reseat all cards. It is easy to jar things loose while working inside a PC.
Your PSU is basically junk as well as considerably under powered.
Do you have or can you borrow a known good 450W minimum good quality PSU to try?
Minimum power suggest for a GTS 250, from the chipset manufacturer, is 450W so you want to be at 620W minimum with a good quality PSU.


----------



## lmali92 (Oct 12, 2012)

Lol I'm not so sure about the PSU it maybe a 450W one. All my games and other display operations work perfect(when the pc was booting)

N I see a lot of signs of life, all fans spinning, all cpu lights glowing. Keyboard's all-lights-flash on receiving of power also happens. But after that I can't make any lights on keyboard turn on again(eg. Num lock)

N thx a lot Tyree for all the instant replies!


----------



## lmali92 (Oct 12, 2012)

Any more suggestions?
Still need to fix the problem guys!


----------



## lmali92 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok I got a brand new Maxell CR2032 battery, unplugged all external connections to the cabinet and placed in this battery.
Still the same output, all cabinet lights flashing, fans running, etc. but no real boot (no display and num lock light also not functioning)

Suggestions please guys I need to fix this!


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Replaced Intel D945GCPE cmos battery. Now PC won't boot.*

as the battery has been removed you have to reconfigure settings. ie plug moniter into onboard vga port boot into bios settings then change to agp/pci from the settings that is why you have no display as the battery stores the bios settings for cmos on the motherboard when you switch it off. either f2 or del or esc for bios settings.


----------



## lmali92 (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes I am currently trying to fix this without my gpu, by plugging monitor into the motherboard.
But still no display, not even the bios settings nothing at all.

1 thing I know is that right when the 1st screen of Intel logo boots, I should be able to switch num lock on or off, and that isn't happening too so I know it isn't a display issue.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Replaced Intel D945GCPE cmos battery. Now PC won't boot.*

Have you checked all connections and reseated all cards in case something was knocked lose while working inside?

Disconnect all drives (i.e. Hdd(s) optical(s) etc.) boot and see if you get the Bios screen.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Replaced Intel D945GCPE cmos battery. Now PC won't boot.*

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/15114/eng/D945GCPE_ProductGuide01_English.pdf

read pages 45-47 on jumper settings. and check connections.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Replaced Intel D945GCPE cmos battery. Now PC won't boot.*

Check the Sata controller setting in the bios, if it's set to IDE(legacy) change it to AHCI/Raid mode.


----------



## lmali92 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks you everyone for all the help.
I had called the engineer to check what the problem is.
The only thing he did extra was remove n re inserting the 2x12 pin main power connector to the motherboard.
Sadness I couldn't do it myself. I assumed the problem won't be there because it's huge and I had never touched it for anything to wrong with it.

Anyways, the pc is working and now I can get back to work.
Again, thanks a lot everyone


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Replaced Intel D945GCPE cmos battery. Now PC won't boot.*

Glad you got it resolved.


----------

